

How Mobile Is Your Industry? - kohzy
http://blog.getlua.com/2013/05/30/how-mobile-is-your-industry/

======
quanticle
For those who confused this site with something related to the Lua programming
language:

    
    
        Lua is a digital communication and collaboration platform for mobile
        workspaces. We help teams work better, together.
    

I really wish people would stop overloading the same names with wildly
different meanings. Seeing Go (programming language) results when I'm looking
for Go (board game) resources is bad enough. Now I have to deal with the same
phenomenon with Lua as well?

EDIT: Reading the infographic, this is pretty blatant blogspam. I've flagged
the link.

